# what gun and caliber



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am new to handguns and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on this for me

I haven been looking every where and I have choose between .40S&W or a .45ACP i was wondering what everyone thinks about both calibers I have heard good things about both.

I have choosen a few guns if anyone could help with this also.
HK45, USP, USP Tactical, USP Expert, MK23

this would mostly be for home safety and maybe CC

thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

The 45 ACP did the job for the military for what 75 years? I think it is an excellent fight stopper. The 40 S&W was developed for Police work because of some of the reported short comings of the 9MM. Ammo development has helped level the playing field.

There are generally two schools of thought on caliber: big and slow or small and fast. Basically a large caliber heavier bullet moving at a slower speed like the 45 ACP. It makes a large hole and penetrates deeply. The second is a smaller caliber lighter bullet traveling at a higher rate of speed. At impact the bullet is supposed to expand rapidly and impart tremendous shock. The 9MM is the typical example used in this regard.

I tend toward the first school although my primary home defense weapon is a Ruger P94 in 40 S&W and it is accurate and totally reliable. My carry weapon is a 357 mag 2 1/2" revolver which is an excellent caliber as well. If I haven't given you a definitive answer it's because I don't think you can go wrong with either. I own both but my go to is the 40 just because of reliability issues with my 1911 45 and I favor a double action auto as I'm uncomfortable with the cocked and locked of a single action auto.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I currently only own 9mm handguns because I think it's plenty power to get the job done (and it's cheaper to shoot), but if I were looking for something bigger I would personally skip over the 40S&W and go straight to the .45ACP. That's just what I would do though, no particular reason other than the fact that my personal feelings are that the 40S&W is just a middleman.

-Jeff-


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

^ What he said. I chose a 45 for home defense but its a BLAST (pun intended) at the range too. We also have a 9mm and of course I would use it in a HD situation if my 45 was unavailable, but for us it's really more for easier carry outside of the house and is obviously a little easier on the wallet at the range. I don't think I would ever own a 40 cal gun only because I personally don't see a great advantage to it. In my opinion the 40 cal doesn't do anything that a 9mm or 45 doesn't do better it just sort of splits the difference.

Since you are new to handguns and will want to cc as well as defend your domicile my suggestion is to go with a 9mm first. Plenty of bullet for HD and more affordable ammo may give you incentive to practice more.

That said, since you are looking at HK, _my _suggestion is the P30. I would have definitely bought one instead of our M&P if it wasn't almost double the price.

Good luck


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

im not concerned with the price of ammo really and im a big guy with big hands

I am open to any suggestions I was looking at 1911's but like I said im new thats why I joined to get some help from you experienced guys 

Im looking for reliability and accuracy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Get your hands on a few..See what fits you best. Once you find the pistol that fits you can look into calibers.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

.40s and .45s are poor choices for a new shooter. Heavy recoil and high cost of ammo hurt a new shooter much more than they help.

.22 or 9mm are much better. However, based on the guns you listed, I suspect that you are set on a mall ninja gun rather than one actually suitable for a beginner. :mrgreen:


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

well im not really worried about a big caliber having to much recoil or any of that im a big guy so im not sure a big caliber will make a diffrence


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Physical size has almost nothing to do with handling recoil.


----------



## Mark Metz (May 8, 2007)

*Witness*

My 9mm EAA witness shoots excellent out of the box, was inexpensive to purchase, inexpensive to shoot and has had zero problems after over 1000 rounds. Also it has a fairly large grip area suited for big hands...


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

so what it basically comes down to is what feels the best to me.

right now I dont know of any shooting ranges in the nerbaska area were I can test fire a few diffrent guns

is there a huge difference in recoil from .45 to .45

is there a place I can find the diffrent manufactures of handguns???


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

If I were you,I would start off with the 9mm,very affordable to shoot...lots of rounds so you can become proficient with it,I own all three calibers ie 9mm,40 S&W,and 45 ACP,also a 10mm.

To me,shot placement is alot more important than caliber,a 9mm to the chest or head is much more effective than a 45 to the shoulder.
Also,with the 9mm,follow up shots will be faster.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

speedy16 said:


> so what it basically comes down to is what feels the best to me.
> 
> right now I dont know of any shooting ranges in the nerbaska area were I can test fire a few diffrent guns


Yes,that's what is most important,which ever one you you feel the most comfortable with and are willing to practice plenty with.

There are some very good loads for the 9mm now days.

To me,there isn't alot of difference in recoil between the 40 S&W and the 45,the main difference is the recoil from the 45 is more of a push and the recoil from the 40 is snappier..ie a quicker push.


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

so pretty much I go to my local shop and handle a few diffrent guns and see which I feel more comfortable with and then choose a caliber after shooting all 3?

so basicaly its what im comfortable with and practice??

can all 3 have the same ability with the right amount of practice


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

speedy16 said:


> so pretty much I go to my local shop and handle a few diffrent guns and see which I feel more comfortable with and then choose a caliber after shooting all 3?
> 
> so basicaly its what im comfortable with and practice??
> 
> can all 3 have the same ability with the right amount of practice


Yes,go to your local shop and explain your situation to them,and see which ones feel the best in your hands.

The more comfortable you are with your selection,the more likely you will be to practice and become proficient with it.

You will have the same ability with all 3 if you practice enough,and all 3 will do the job in a self defense situation if you do yours. Remember,it's placement,placement,placement.


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

well then I guess the final choice is up to me and I really appriciate all the help from you guys thanks alot


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

speedy16 said:


> well then I guess the final choice is up to me and I really appriciate all the help from you guys thanks alot


Yes,the final choice is ultimately up to you,my advice is,don't "jump" on the first gun you handle,if you find one you really like,set it aside and check out other ones,the go back and recheck the one you set aside.

Please let us now what you found out!:smt033


----------



## jjcool (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been going through this same process. I am about to buy my firs handgun. I narrowed it down to either a 9mm or a .40. Then I researched online for guns that I liked cosmetically. Then I went to a store and held all the ones that I was considering. I discarded the ones that werent comfortable in my hand either for grips too large, or too small. Tried the optional grip pieces on the ones that offered it. Once I narrowed it down to a couple of guns, I shot them all at a range, that rented guns. Once I decided on one that felt good in my hand, I shot it in both 9mm and .40. Difference for me was negligable, so I went for the .40


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

ok I think I have botherd you guys enough but one last question

What are some of the top handgun manufacturers?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Physical size has almost nothing to do with handling recoil.


+1

Speedy, I would take that comment into great consideration. Physical size has nothing to do with handling recoil. I'm a big guy, but I know guys twice my size that can't handle the recoil on larger calibers. I would start with a 9mm and once you've practiced a TON and are a better shooter all around, then I would move up to a .45. Handling recoil has to do with your maturity as a shooter not your physical size. Just my .02

-Jeff-

Edit: As far as top gun manufacturers, they're pretty much all listed in seperate sections in this forum. I would take a look at those and browse through those particular sections for information.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

JEEZ, just get an XD already!:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> JEEZ, just get an XD already!:mrgreen:


:anim_lol:

Seriously....do it! :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

well I have to find someone to buy me one bcuz im underaged (im 18)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

speedy16 said:


> I haven been looking every where and I have choose between .40S&W or a .45ACP i was wondering what everyone thinks about both calibers I have heard good things about both.
> 
> *Between these two, it's a wash. IOW, if you can't do it with a .40, then you aren't going to get it done with a .45. For me, the main consideration would be which pistol suits me best, and the actual caliber would be a secondary consideration*
> 
> ...


If you are truely new to handguns, then at least rent a smaller caliber handgun for a while before you get a hand-thumper. Otherwise, you will most likely be a lousy shot, or mediocre at best. Of course, if mediocre is fine with you, then please disregard the above.

PhilR.


----------



## SacCat (Mar 13, 2008)

Will you be the only one using it?? 

are there children ever in the house?? visit?? 

What is the likelihood that you will have a break in while you are there.?? 

Most people can get by with a shotgun.. 

for home defense with you being the only person in the house, a wheel gun is the most reliable, and the most likely not to be miss used or fail to fire in a panic situation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Recoil on a 40 S&W or 45 ACP particularily on a 1911 frame? Speedy why don't you try it before you go out and buy a smaller caliber. If you belong to a gun club then I'm sure another member will be happy to let you shoot theirs. I'm not particularily recoils sensitive and find either caliber easy to handle in a large frame auto. A smaller caliber in a smaller platform can be as bad if not worse in felt recoil.

If it will be a carry piece then a large auto can be a challenge if it's home protection then the large auto is in it's element.


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

yes i will be the only one

there is my baby niece but that is about it

quite posible the neighbor is never home and its in the country

that is very possible i could probably get by with a shotgun


really all in all i want a handgun to have one really something to go out and shoot everyother weekend or so


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

between the 40 and the 45 i would definitely get the 45
from kimber or springfield
the recoil is not that bad to get use to
i'd rather learn to get use to the 45 than the 40
the 45 would probably end up being with you the rest of your life
but get the beaver tail so you don't get pinched
now if you don't want a 1911 then look at the xd45 or the glock 21 or 30 or 36


----------



## speedy16 (Mar 12, 2008)

well im back its been awhile just been doing some research and since everyone has said use a smaller caliber I was thinking the sig sauer P250 since the barrels are interchangeable 

Has anyone had any experience with the P250


----------

